# Best exterior car wash kit?



## MGallo3 (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to give my new black Beamer a good wash and keep it protected. I was thinking about buying the zaino show room protection kit but I'm not sure... Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

what do you currently have?


----------



## MGallo3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothin yet it's brand new...


----------



## 325bim (Feb 13, 2007)

Zaino rules for dark colors, especially black. We had rain for a solid week around here, haven't had a chance to wash the car, but it still looks good! Water beads off like crazy!


----------



## MGallo3 (Jan 2, 2010)

im a little bit confused about what zaino kit to get?? and do i need to buy their towels as well?


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Zaino is a great sealant, but I've never heard people rave about the normal maintenance wash.

I'd suggest picking up 
- _two _orange buckets from Home Depot (one wash, one rinse)
- some form of wash medium (foam sponge or sheepskin) from online or from Pepboys
- Waffle Weave microfiber drying towel - makes a world of difference and kicks any chamois' ass.
- a good car shampoo. For over-the-counter, you could use Meguiar's Gold Class, but I'd say place an order online for some better stuff. Phil sells Adam's which has a good reputation. I find it too pricey to try, when I'm happy with Chemical Guys. There's also Optimum No Rinse, if you are in cold climates or just want easy to wash.

If you're buying waxes too, there are a million so I am not sure what to recommend. Just don't forget to get some good microfibers for buffing 

Oh, and is it black sapphire, or jet black? The Jet black has a reputation for being VERY SOFT paint so you'll want to be extra careful washing. Never let the dealership wash your car, they never do a good job.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

do you want a basic kit , do you currently have anything?

what I would do is pick up 

2 buckets , grit guards
uber yellow sponges
uber waffle weave drying towels
Lusso Auto Bath for your car wash
uber fire hose nozzle (hose attachment)
uber wheel tire kit
adam's glass cleaner
microfiber towels
etc....
LMK I can put it all together for you.


----------

